# Getting rid of pens....



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 17, 2006)

So,

Pen turning is fun.  Really fun.  So I've made a bunch of them.

Recently, I discovered this site and the joy of CA finishing and buffing, and the pens I've made in the last week are so much more polished and shiny, that I'm embarassed of the pens that I've produced before.

Well, I wish I could get those few pens I've previously given away back, but I'm not sure how to ask 'Hey, That crappy looking pen I gave you, Could you give it back to me so I can give you one that reflects the way I now make them?

So, I'm looking at a pile of pens here (7) that really don't have the kind of shiny appearance I'd like.  I'm not sure I can really salvage all of them, but I'll try to dis-assemble what I can and refinish, but I'm wondering what do people do with 'failed' pens.

The failed pens work great, but either have minor imperfections in fit and substandard finish.  

I can't give them away (and I haven't reached the level where I'm ready to go into business).  What I'm thinking, is of creative ways to 'lose' pens.  I.e. just sort of leaving pens here and there that people will find and hopefully use these pens, which aren't totally useless or ugly...


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 17, 2006)

I carry/use one of my recent turnings.  When someone comments or asks me about it I tell them about it, then say "here, this one is yours to keep."  I enjoy the look they get on their face when the realize that I just gave them a custom wood pen. []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 17, 2006)

That's a great idea Scott!  Not that I have any "failed" pens or anything... (ignore the pile of pens if you ever come visit)


----------



## clewless (Apr 17, 2006)

Check out the Freedom Pen Project on the main page...the troops in the field would love to have one of your pens.


----------



## airrat (Apr 17, 2006)

I use all my "personal mishaps" pens.  I put them through a very rough trial period at the airline.  Everyone of them but one has survived. LOL guess they would have been ok to sell.


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 17, 2006)

I had a "failed" pen that a fellow saw and really liked, it was at the same time I was showing a display of pens to an other customer. When the fellow said he really like that pen I told him what I didn't like about it and sold him the pen at a great discount. He was very happy and I at least recovered cost plus, but not my usual PLUS.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br /> Not that I have any "failed" pens or anything...



Im like Jim i have no boo-boos...[] 
I carry some the mistakes i dont have and show them. 

Customer says wow thats great, i say nah thats one of my worst, i can make much better one for you. (got this tip from someone here)

pete


----------



## Russb (Apr 17, 2006)

In the past have given my "rejects" to club members one each to a member or if they want more I will sell them to them at cost, no warranty.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2006)

I either look for a place to use them myself, or mark them down to my cost. when people want to buy them I tell them why it is priced so low. most people don't seem to think the flaws are as bad as I do. we both end up happy. giving them away is anouther  idea, and the freedom pen project is always in need of a few more.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2006)

You would be surprised that some really don't like the "high gloss" look. Keep them around, you never know.[]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

Try to disassemble them and perk them up.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 19, 2006)

Operation Freedom Pen would be a nice place for your pens. We have made several donations to the Freedom Pen group


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 19, 2006)

Only seven? Throw away or dissasemble and redo. How bad are they? I'll bet you are being overly hard on yourself.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess the biggest issue I have with the pens is the finish on them, more than the fit.  Prior to discovering the CA/Blo finish (Which in all honestly, I prefer, it really seems to 'pop' the grain of the wood) I basically just sanded the pens to 600 grit W/D.  

IAP has turned (oooh, that's a bad pun) on to the wonders of MM and CA/BLo, as well as my homemade hardware store buffing bar.

Most of the pens are paduak, and there are little pockmarks on them from the open grain.  They aren't all that ugly, but they are a little plain.  

I did take one I made from maple (I think) that had only a friction finish and ran it on the buffer a little bit.  Seemed to help a bit.

I think I will dis-assemble what I can and at least run some micromesh over them a bit to see what I get.  

Since I'm only really into this as a hobby, not a business, I think I'll look into the freedom pen project.  That seems like a great way to be able to turn a bunch of pens without building up too much inventory!

Thanks!

Brent


----------

